# Coat saver collars for poodles



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Satin lined collars work best for Abbey & Dolly


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

I worked in a pet store for many years and handled purchasing and merchandise orders. We carried many many lines of collars. 

One thing I noticed on many collar brands, Lupine for example, is that the edges of the webbing is very sharp to the touch and very abrasive to coats. We had many of those collars returned due to ruining coats. They have fun patterns and designs but I thought they were harsh on the coat. I would not use them on Iris for this reason. 

Some brands of collars, while attractive, have hardware which can cut coat due to sharp edges.

I also did not want to use a collar which had a very bulky buckle. Iris was petite like Lily is and had a small neck. I did not want her to have a weighty collar. She wore an 18" 5/8" wide collar and it was just right for her size. We never had any matting fom it either.

We carried two lines of collars which I liked very much. Their webbing, which was plain, was soft and had non abrasive edges. Their buckles were smooth on all edges.

I used Coastal collars on Iris her whole life. I bought as many as I thought she needed over a lifetime and still had one left with tags on it at the end of her life. She looked GREAT in hot pink. I never had a worn coat or broken hair from her collar. They are inexpensive and can be purchased on line. 

Here is a link to Coastal. 

Coastal® Single-Ply Nylon Dog Collar

Hamilton is another great basic collar brand. Good quality soft webbing and very sturdy. Well made with good smooth buckles. Again, it is a very basic collar.

They also make a line of horse gear, lead ropes, halters, etc and are a very good quality product. You can get Hamilton on Amazon.

Iris had a full dresser drawer of bandanas and scarfs thanks to her Aunt Julie. Some for every season and holiday. We dressed up her look by adding a scarf rather than fancy collars. Poppy has inherited the scarfs and is wearing Coastal collars too. I am not likely to change brands.

I also like that a webbing collar can be tossed in the wash with doggy towels and it will be bright and new looking again.

I do leatherworking, mostly non dog related items, but when POPPY Is all grown up I will make her a pretty leather collar with bling. Leather collars, if properly made with beveled edges and finished interior, can be easy on a coat too. The good leather collars are going to be custom made. I see many with rough edges and poor quality leather. Not good on a coat and will not wear well either.

That's my 2 cents plus on the collar subject.

Let us know what you decide. I am curious as to what others use on their dogs.

Viking Queen


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I like rolled leather collars but really hard to find except online.


----------



## elem8886 (Sep 19, 2012)

I also like the rolled leather collars or the single strand of paracord if you want nylon. If you're looking for a flat webbing the Mes Amis collars are really soft with nice smooth edges - I find that they are less damaging than other nylon buckle collars.


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

We used rolled leather on our Aussie and it did not damage his coat the way his flat buckle collar did. Etsy has some nice ones, and I've actually found rolled leather at Pet Supplies Plus and occasionally at Petco. Sexy Beast Dog Collars makes plaited kangaroo leather collars and leads that look like they'd be easy on the coat too.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

I would be nervous having collars on dogs that may play together or get into a fight. 
My puppy was playing with another dog after his handling class and within minutes he had hooked his jaw on the other dog's collar. I had to physically seperate them and remove the collar. Which I was lucky to be able to do. I've heard of incidents where 1 or both dogs have died as a result of a dog getting its jaw caught on the other dog's collar.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions everyone. I do have a rolled leather collar that is right for Lily and there is a Pet Supplies Plus very near me so if I can find one there for Javelin that may be what I will do.

Mysticrealm, I have not generally left collars on my dogs when home alone for the same reasons as you, but right now we are keeping Peeves and Javelin in separate spaces unless they are supervised and Lily and Javelin don't play roughly in the house, only in the yard and being watched. I just need to be able to have a handle on them when we are moving them around or training the boys to not react to each other. Javelin has decided to give Peeves a wide berth, but Peeves is not always calm around Javvy yet. I am close to being able to have them all in the same space when BF and I are here. I don't think we plan to ever leave the boys loose unsupervised for the foreseeable future.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I keep a rolled nylon collar handy on the doorknob for quick exits........ soft and gentle on hair! 
You can get them in many colors and also in leather at Dog Collars and Leashesersonalized Dog Tags & Pet Collars - Hot Dog Collars


P.S. To find them on this site ........they are under 'training collars'


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I have a rolled leather collar that I bought at a dog show. I think it was at the Thanksgiving cluster in Springfield. Love that collar. Can't remember the vendor but they are always there. I think their name starts with an H.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

I much prefer a wider collar (1.5") on Abbey and 1" on Dolly right now, a soft pliable webbing completely wrapped in satin, with another material on the outside. They wash well, but I never put them in the washing machine or dryer, besides the noise, the hardware can damage the machine interiors. I do love the rolled leather leashes though, they are very easy on the hands. There's hardware, and then there's hardware, I personally like the aluminum metal because they are strong and lightweight or the round modded plastic which are contoured and sit nicely around the neck. I'd love to get a couple of the fancy leather collars, but some are so stiff which I don't like.


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

Caddy said:


> I much prefer a wider collar (1.5") on Abbey and 1" on Dolly right now, a soft pliable webbing completely wrapped in satin, with another material on the outside. They wash well, but I never put them in the washing machine or dryer, besides the noise, the hardware can damage the machine interiors. I do love the rolled leather leashes though, they are very easy on the hands. There's hardware, and then there's hardware, I personally like the aluminum metal because they are strong and lightweight or the round modded plastic which are contoured and sit nicely around the neck. I'd love to get a couple of the fancy leather collars, but some are so stiff which I don't like.


I have a Paco leather collar and it's not really stiff. It's a little softer now than when I first got it, and a friend has some that are 6ish years old and super soft and still look new. They're really great quality...they just cost a fortune! I had to pick up 2 extra weekends just to pay for the collar and leash.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Caddy said:


> I much prefer a wider collar (1.5") on Abbey and 1" on Dolly right now, a soft pliable webbing completely wrapped in satin, with another material on the outside. They wash well, but I never put them in the washing machine or dryer, besides the noise, the hardware can damage the machine interiors. I do love the rolled leather leashes though, they are very easy on the hands. There's hardware, and then there's hardware, I personally like the aluminum metal because they are strong and lightweight or the round modded plastic which are contoured and sit nicely around the neck. I'd love to get a couple of the fancy leather collars, but some are so stiff which I don't like.


As a horse back rider, when we get new tack, we spend time 'rolling' it to get it to soften up and become less rigid.


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 3, 2016)

Lily, I don't have time for a long reply, but google "biothane collars". I have them on all the dogs and they slide right over the hair, don't break it at all.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

sidewinder said:


> Lily, I don't have time for a long reply, but google "biothane collars". I have them on all the dogs and they slide right over the hair, don't break it at all.


I just saw some at Petsmart! Great idea. Plus, waterproof


----------



## itzmeigh (Apr 28, 2014)

A bit controversial to some, but I trained Hazel to be led by her ears. It sounds more harsh then it is. I've never yanked or pulled or dragged her by the ear, just gentle hold and lead. Now at 2 years old if she's acting a fool and I take one of her ears she immediately calms down. 

But to compound things, she's a collar chewer. She's getting much better but there's no way I can leave one on all day every day.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

CT Girl, wild guess since I checked the associated kennel clubs and they don't list their show vendors, but found this company and it's in MA so at least same state as that cluster. Any chance this is the company with the rolled leather collar you bought?
https://www.hoganleather.com/


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Streetcar said:


> CT Girl, wild guess since I checked the associated kennel clubs and they don't list their show vendors, but found this company and it's in MA so at least same state as that cluster. Any chance this is the company with the rolled leather collar you bought?
> https://www.hoganleather.com/


I was thinking CT Girl might have meant Hogan. They usually have a booth at the Springfield, MA Thanksgiving cluster.

itzmeigh, we can walk Lily around holding her under her muzzle easily, Javelin not so much, still a work in progress there.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

lily cd re said:


> I was thinking CT Girl might have meant Hogan. They usually have a booth at the Springfield, MA Thanksgiving cluster.
> 
> itzmeigh, we can walk Lily around holding her under her muzzle easily, Javelin not so much, still a work in progress there.


They have beautiful products! You're obviously already familiar with the company--I wasn't but after failing to find info at two of the kennel clubs I tried a bing search and they came up as one of the top results. Seeing the MA location got me wondering .

I bought a rolled leather collar for Oliver a few years ago, but while it was made in the U.S. it wasn't of a quality like Hogan's, and he got lots of neck mats so it's put away. Now I get Hamilton nylon collars from a store here. They are very very soft from day 1 and I like the softer muted colors and less bright tones in the range. Have to go to Pet Club to get them; PetCo and others don't carry this particular style.

ETA: It's larger in real life but this is the exact collar I buy, just in boy colors : https://hamiltonproducts.com/products/dog/nylon-collar-single-thick-3/ Large dog version: https://hamiltonproducts.com/products/dog/nylon-collar-double-thick-with-gunmetal-hardware/ . But they aren't blingy enough for Lily and Javelin!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I have a leather Tory collar and leash. Like Mysticrealm, mine has been treated like horse tack - it was oiled and rolled so it's buttery soft. All edges of the collar are smooth. I bought it because my daughter uses that for her Rough Collie - she wants to maintain her collie's gorgeous ruff which I believe if more delicate and liable to break than the poodle fur. I have not seen any damage to Babykin's fur in the 6 months that I've had her. I also love that the leash handle is rolled so it's comfortable to use.

edited to add link: https://www.horseloverz.com/tory-leather/pet-supplies/dogs/leashes-collars/leather-collars


----------



## kayla_baxter (Jul 17, 2015)

I love Dogline's soft rolled leather collars. They're so much softer than the standard rolled leather ones I've had from other places. Fletcher can wear his and it doesn't mess his coat at all, and they have so many nice colours!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

I would never use a buckle collar, it has to be a quick release for me. Do they only have the conventional buckle?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I also would probably prefer a collar that would be able to break away as is the way with most cat collars. But those colors on the Dogline collars are very tempting.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

There is only one company that I know of that puts the quick release hardware on their rolled leather collars and they are a handmade luxury collars company called 'Handcrafteddogcollars.com', very very pricey !
This is what I'd order if I could afford the extravagance of it! LOL! Of course I'd also have it engraved.....................


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

That's a very nice collar Molly.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Molly that is gorgeous!


----------



## Raven's Mom (Mar 18, 2014)

Raven wears a pink rolled leather collar because I was tired people asking me if she was a boy. Sadly, now the color is quite worn off and I need a new one but my mother thinks is crazy to replace it since it is still is good shape otherwise but want her to have poodle style? Several people at my training club have ordered rolled leather collars with matching leashes on Etsy from the Ukraine and they are beautiful colors. I am tempted?


----------



## grab (Jun 1, 2010)

My dogs all have Paco leather collars. I haven't really had issue with coat breakage on my Chows nor the Poodles. 
If you're not wanting leather, CollarMania has minky fabric, which is soft (almost plush blanket material). I can't see it breaking coat, but it is also sturdy enough to lead past, etc.

I also have rolled leather tag collars from both Braidaroo (on etsy) and Dark Monster Show leads. They're thin show lead width. Sturdy enough to lead dogs around on.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Something narrow and soft. Either rolled leather or a white pine limited slip collar.


----------



## aasteapots (Oct 6, 2013)

Neoprene collars are really good at not breaking the hair.
http://www.blueberrypet.com/spring-...classic-dog-collar-in-fluorescent-yellow.html


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Charismatic Millie recommended the white pine soft slip collars in another thread. I got one for Sam, and liked it so much that I got one for Cammie. The material is very soft -- leashes are comfortable for the people and collars are good for poodle hair. I like the thin width. Here's the web site. 
White Pine Outfitters - Welcome to White Pine Outfitters

And here are photos of Cammie (teal collar) and Sam (red collar).


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

I dont have time to look through all the posts, but I use a very thin piece of leather with an O ring to carry his tags but use a martingale or prong to walk him.

The leather necklace is super thin and sits lightly on their neck and doesn't move at all and Yuki has never had a mat on his neck. He wears it 24/7 and it is wonderful. I can't find the exact one I bought (says seller isn't available) but I found one very similar.

https://www.etsy.com/listing/116022...uery=thin leather dog collar&ref=sr_gallery_4

I REALLY want to get this one for them...

https://www.etsy.com/listing/210406663/silent-id-nameplate-dog-collar-round?ref=related-1


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Michelle said:


> I dont have time to look through all the posts, but I use a very thin piece of leather with an O ring to carry his tags but use a martingale or prong to walk him.
> 
> The leather necklace is super thin and sits lightly on their neck and doesn't move at all and Yuki has never had a mat on his neck. He wears it 24/7 and it is wonderful. I can't find the exact one I bought (says seller isn't available) but I found one very similar.
> 
> ...


That second one you listed....I have and love. I like it for having identification on my dogs in case they would get loose or lost, especially when we are out of town and have a pet sitter. I won't leave them wearing a collar with tags since I worry about it hooking on something and choking them. They can't be used with a leash, so that is the only drawback. But I love how thin and subtle they are.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

CharismaticMillie said:


> That second one you listed....I have and love. I like it for having identification on my dogs in case they would get loose or lost, especially when we are out of town and have a pet sitter. I won't leave them wearing a collar with tags since I worry about it hooking on something and choking them. They can't be used with a leash, so that is the only drawback. But I love how thin and subtle they are.


I'm really thinking about getting it for him because his tag is staining his hair so I only put it on when we leave the house, but I like to have ID on him at all times just in case. But I just can't get over the price tag...


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Thank you all for the wonderful suggestions. I think I have some online shopping to do in the next day or two!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Streetcar said:


> CT Girl, wild guess since I checked the associated kennel clubs and they don't list their show vendors, but found this company and it's in MA so at least same state as that cluster. Any chance this is the company with the rolled leather collar you bought?
> https://www.hoganleather.com/


Yes, that is the company! Thank you. They really do nice work.


----------



## BabetteH (May 1, 2019)

Thanks everybody for posting your recommendations here. I just ordered a buckle collar form Hogan. 

If that fits well, I'll get a choke collar. If I attach the lead to the other ring it doesn't choke, right? I need something super quick to slide over his head when I take him out for potty break, don't want to deal with a buckle every time.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Babette I think a martingale collar might work well for your quick potty runs.


----------



## Michigan Gal (Jun 4, 2019)

I had a rolled nylon collar which I liked very much, but cannot find them. I once made a choker with three rings. You have to make them yourself. I braided soft leather, but you could use anything. One ring on each end. Open, it is just large enough to fit over the head. The third ring is not far from one of the ends and keeps the collar from tightening too much. You can have tags on it and not have the weight of the tags tightening the collar. You can put a leash on and not choke.


----------

